# Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo Có Độ Dày Bao Nhiêu Là Hợp Lý?



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (27/3/19)

Nệm cao su nhân tạo hiện nay có các kích thước phổ biến và thông dụng là 5cm, 10cm, 15cm, 20cm. Nằm nệm dày hay mỏng không chỉ tùy thuộc vào ý thích của bạn mà còn ở một số yếu tố khác.

Chọn sai độ dày của nệm cao su nhân tạo tuy không ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến mức bạn buộc phải đổi nệm nhưng về lâu dài bạn sẽ nhận thấy nhiều điều phiền toái khi lựa chọn không đúng độ dày thích hợp cho chiếc nệm mà mình và gia đình đang sử dụng. Vậy Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo Có Độ Dày Bao Nhiêu Là Hợp Lý? Hãy tham khảo ngay bài viết dưới đây của Tatana để biết rõ hơn nhé!

Lựa chọn sai độ dày của tấm nệm nhìn chung tuy không ảnh hưởng quá lớn đến giấc ngủ của bạn nhưng độ dày tấm nệm sẽ liên quan đến kết cấu, hàm lượng chất liệu tạo nên tấm nệm đó. Về cơ bản một tấm nệm có độ dày thích hợp phụ thuộc vào điều kiện sử dụng của bạn và đặc tính của dòng nệm đó.

Nệm cao su nhân tạo được chế tạo hoàn toàn từ 100% Polyurethane với cấu trúc dạng bọt khí hở cho nên cho phép không khí có thể xuyên qua một cách dễ dàng. Đối với dòng nệm cao su nhân tạo ngoài những yếu tố cơ bản như tỷ trọng cao su nhân tạo hay cấu trúc của nệm thì yếu tố độ dày cũng là một yếu tố tác động nhiều đến cảm nhận của người sử dụng.

Một tấm nệm cao su nhân tạo quá mỏng hoặc quá dày đều không tốt khi sử dụng bởi một tấm nệm quá mỏng thì một số tính năng của nệm sẽ bị ảnh hưởng, trong khi nếu một tấm nệm quá dày lại làm giảm khả năng thông thoáng khi sử dụng. Nếu như độ dày của nệm quá lớn thì gần như không khí không thể xuyên quá được những lớp cấu trúc này. Điều này cực kỳ quan trọng đối với việc bạn sẽ cảm thấy có thoáng mát hay không khi sử dụng nệm.

*1. Chọn độ dày nệm cao su nhân tạo như thế nào nếu bạn sử dụng giường?*
Khi bạn sử dụng giường thì độ dày của nệm phải tương thích với độ cao của vạt giường để đảm bảo tính thẩm mỹ. Xét về đặc tính của dòng nệm với mỗi dòng nệm có những quy chuẩn về chiều cao khác nhau. Đối với loại nệm lò xo thì độ cao từ 20 đến 25cm, còn đối với những loại nệm khác như nệm cao su thiên nhiên, nệm bông ép hay nệm cao su nhân tạo thì chiều cao giao động từ 5cm cho đến 20cm.

Một tấm nệm mỏng 5cm cơ bản chỉ tạo ra một bề mặt mỏng để bạn có thể cảm thấy êm ái và không quá khó chịu khi ngủ, tuy nhiên xét về tính thẩm mỹ thì nệm có độ dày 5cm không phù hợp với nhiều mẫu giường hiện đại như hiện nay.
10cm là độ dày phổ biến và thông dụng hiện nay của các loại nệm, với độ dày này thì đảm bảo các đặc tính của nệm cao su nhân tạo được thể hiện một cách hoàn hảo nhất. Vừa đảm bảo các bộ phận như phần lưng hoặc hông được nâng đỡ tốt vừa đảm bảo sự thông thoáng tốt khi sử dụng.
15cm là lựa chọn thích hợp nếu bạn thích nằm nệm dày hơn. Với độ dày này mang đến cho tấm nệm vẻ bề ngoài sang trọng hơn so với những loại nệm mỏng trong khi các đặc tính sản phẩm không bị ảnh hưởng. Cơ thể của bạn cũng sẽ được nệm nâng đỡ một cách hợp lý và sự êm ái.
20cm được xem là một tấm nệm rất dày đối với dòng nệm cao su nhân tạo. Trong một số điều kiện bắt buộc bạn phải sử dụng những loại nệm dày này thì bạn cần lưu ý về độ thoáng mát của nệm có thể bị ảnh hưởng. Tuy nhiên, bạn có thể khắc phục vấn đề này bằng nhiều cách như trang bị 1 tấm ga trải giường cao cấp với những chất liệu thoáng mát như cotton, statin, Tencel…




_Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA với công nghệ vải 4D Spacer độc đáo, thoáng mát_
​* 2. Mua nệm cao su nhân tạo đặt giữa sàn thì nên chọn độ dày bao nhiêu?*
Khi mua đệm sử dụng giữa sàn, không cần giường ngủ thì bạn sẽ dễ dàng lựa chọn hơn vì không cần phải quan tâm đến kích thước giường cũng như đảm bảo tính thẩm mỹ. Bạn chỉ cần chọn nệm dày hay mỏng tùy theo sở thích của mình.
Trong trường hợp này nệm có độ dày 5cm hoặc 10cm là sự lựa chọn lý tưởng dành cho bạn.

+ Tiết kiệm chi phí, các dòng nệm dày hơn thì giá cũng sẽ cao hơn so với nệm mỏng.
+ Nệm không quá dày sẽ giúp bạn nhẹ nhàng hơn khi vệ sinh nệm, vệ sinh sàn nhà, bạn sẽ không phải mất quá nhiều sức lực cũng như cần nhiều người để di chuyển nệm đi nơi khác lúc lau sàn.
+ Với độ dày này bạn cũng sẽ yên tâm hơn với sự an toàn của bản thân khi ngủ. Khoảng cách với sàn nhà không quá cao nên khi ngủ hoặc chơi nếu bị té khỏi nệm thì cũng không gây nguy hiểm.
+ Nếu gia đình có em bé thì bạn nên sử dụng nệm có độ dày 5cm để đảm bảo an toàn cho bé trong trường hợp vé bò ra khỏi nệm cũng sẽ không sợ bị rơi ngã.

Qua những phân tích trên, Tatana hy vọng bạn có thể tự tin chọn cho gia đình mình một tấm nệm thật chất lượng và đảm bảo, từ đó có được những giấc ngủ thật ngon.


----------

